# Small game in Southern CA



## crackinthekraken (Dec 2, 2020)

Any tips for a beginner looking to scout out a good hunting area? I still have a lot of practice before my accuracy is good enough to hunt with, but I would love to learn how to find and set up good shots on typical California game animals.

In particular, I'm interested in...


House Sparrows
Starlings
Ground squirrels
Opossums
Any other animals you like hunting that I may be overlooking

Any information on their habitats, preferred nesting sites, hours of greatest activity, etc would be very much appreciated!


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Spend many hours outside observing and learning of them. 
Practice shooting stumps, leaves,, etc.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

As far as where, that's easy. Take the necessary steps to get a California hunting license, as I'm sure you don't want to illegally kill animals and run the risk of fines and causing issues for other slingshot users. The state will provide all the info you need as to where you can hunt. As to how, like blindshooter said, study and observe. YouTube is a good resource, but nothing beats the experience you will gain by going and doing. Most hunters love being out in nature and learning the habits of their intended quarry. Just remember, killing isn't hunting. Killing an animal is the end result of a successful hunt. Big difference.


----------



## crackinthekraken (Dec 2, 2020)

Right on. I should add that I already have my license and have hunted deer with a rifle before. I have a healthy respect for the pursuit, but am very ignorant of the habits of small game suitable for slingshots, so I would be grateful for any insights you guys may have on where to find them or what they're up to.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Not legal in Cali to hunt with a slingshot! :iono:


----------



## crackinthekraken (Dec 2, 2020)

Emitto said:


> Not legal in Cali to hunt with a slingshot! :iono:


That is not true: https://californiaoutdoors.wordpress.com/2012/02/02/slingshot-hunting/

I specifically listed those animals legal to hunt in California.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

..."However, the only nongame birds that may be taken by any method are English house sparrows and starlings"

I heard they are delicious. :cookie:

Good luck mate.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Went for a google. There are quite a number of invasives that you don't need a license to hunt and most birds and small mammals can be hunted with a slingshot. StringSlap pointed out the difference between hunting and killing. Which does not IMHO apply to humane eradication of invasive's. With that in mind there was a lady member (Tardis Tara) that coined a phrase that I think should become a standard. "Invasivore" The hunting and consumption of invasive species. There is a list for Cali. that includes those that you can take with a slingshot.

Before planning to do so though remember the standard here, Consistent 4 out of 5 hits on a quarter at 10 meters+.


----------



## crackinthekraken (Dec 2, 2020)

flipgun said:


> Went for a google. There are quite a number of invasives that you don't need a license to hunt and most birds and small mammals can be hunted with a slingshot. StringSlap pointed out the difference between hunting and killing. Which does not IMHO apply to humane eradication of invasive's. With that in mind there was a lady member (Tardis Tara) that coined a phrase that I think should become a standard. "Invasivore" The hunting and consumption of invasive species. There is a list for Cali. that includes those that you can take with a slingshot.
> 
> Before planning to do so though remember the standard here, Consistent 4 out of 5 hits on a quarter at 10 meters+.


Are there? I thought only the animals listed above and possibly nutria were OK for take. What else did you find?


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Possum are predominantly nocturnal, nutria are big and water based. Neither are easy to kill. 
If you decide to go after either of these, keep your shot distance short, limit yourself to head shots, and be sure you practice with very strong bands and heavy ammo, 1/2 inch steel would be my minimum.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_invasive_species_in_California#Mammals

https://californiaoutdoors.wordpress.com/2012/02/02/slingshot-hunting/#:~:text=Answer%3A%20Slingshots%20may%20only%20be,(a)%20and%203801).

No pun intended, It becomes a rabbit hole of info that need some study.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

As others have stated just spend a lot of time outdoors. The great thing about a slingshot is it fits in your pocket. When you are deer hunting you will see squirrels, perfect time for a slingshot. When you are on a walk in the woods you will see other small game, perfect time for a slingshot. I recommend putting one that you shoot well in a pocket of every jacket you own so that you are never without one.


----------



## crackinthekraken (Dec 2, 2020)

blindshooter said:


> Possum are predominantly nocturnal, nutria are big and water based. Neither are easy to kill.
> If you decide to go after either of these, keep your shot distance short, limit yourself to head shots, and be sure you practice with very strong bands and heavy ammo, 1/2 inch steel would be my minimum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good call. Nutria are probably impossible for me to find but maybe I can roust up some possum.



flipgun said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_invasive_species_in_California#Mammals
> 
> https://californiaoutdoors.wordpress.com/2012/02/02/slingshot-hunting/#:~:text=Answer%3A%20Slingshots%20may%20only%20be,(a)%20and%203801).
> 
> No pun intended, It becomes a rabbit hole of info that need some study.


Very interesting! Thanks for the link.



msturm said:


> As others have stated just spend a lot of time outdoors. The great thing about a slingshot is it fits in your pocket. When you are deer hunting you will see squirrels, perfect time for a slingshot. When you are on a walk in the woods you will see other small game, perfect time for a slingshot. I recommend putting one that you shoot well in a pocket of every jacket you own so that you are never without one.


Great idea. How do you carry your ammo?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i would leave the oppossum alone they are actually Good for the envirement as they eat all manner of snake-including the poisonous ones- bugs and critters,but thats just MHO,good luck in your endeavers


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

skarrd said:


> i would leave the oppossum alone they are actually Good for the envirement as they eat all manner of snake-including the poisonous ones- bugs and critters,but thats just MHO,good luck in your endeavers


Ditto! Not only are they as tough as a moose's butt hole, they are scavengers like Buzzards and eat all kinds of dead stuff.

Prior to "Alien" I came across a dead mule in the woods. I thought it was dying instead of dead because it's stomach was kind of wiggling and while I was thinking WTF! an Opossum bit a hole through the hide and pushed it's head out. .

56 years later? EWWW! :shocked: :aahhhh: uke:

Granny can keep her baked possum with buzzard egg and giblet cornbread dressing.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

crackinthekraken said:


> blindshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Possum are predominantly nocturnal, nutria are big and water based. Neither are easy to kill.
> ...


The other pocket usually.


----------

